
Demoting A Loyal Friend - jayliew
http://bhorowitz.com/2012/04/24/demoting-a-loyal-friend/
======
frankc
I think this presents a false dichotomy because it is possible to bring in
outside support to develop areas of your organization without changing the
leaders of those organizational areas. This is one of the rare times where
business consulting is not a scam. You have to be careful because you don't
want some junior consultant, who is really a fresh MBA with no real world
experience, coming in and reading you things from his textbook. But if you get
real seasoned consultants with actual industry experience, you will get the
benefit of that real expertise without losing the overall organizational
expertise, loyalty and trust you have in your inexperienced friend.

------
diminish
Dear demoted loyal friend, if you hear please write what is your point of
view? Do you see yourself as a demoted loyal friend or a demoted successful
something?

I wish I could read the other side of this story too. Finally everyone writes
as if they are the king, and they see, decide, change, demote, promote and
they live in a continuum of rightness and success, or?

------
georgemcbay
"As hard as it may be, you need to take a Confucian approach. You must
consider first all of the other employees and second your friend. The good of
the individual must be sacrificed for the good of the whole."

Citation needed on how that is "Confucian". Early-Spockian, perhaps. Or
Benthamian.

On a more general note, I've seen quite a few instances where early stage
companies brought in "expert" executives as replacements for founders/early
employees and the "experts" really and truly fucked things up. I think more
discussion is needed about deciding when and why this transition actually has
to be made rather than just assuming that when you hit a certain point you
need new people.

